# bestehende Beispieldateien in Eclipse anschauen, Filesystem



## Unwissende (2. Aug 2005)

Hi,

Die ersten Java-Einsteigeraufgaben hab ich hinter mir und ich fühl mich nun reif für mehr.   
Dafür habe ich mir ein Fachbuch mit jeder Menge Programmierbeispielen gekauft, die nun auf meiner Platte liegen. Ich würde mir sie am liebsten mit Eclipse anschauen (bzw. bearbeiten und benutzen), hab das allerdings noch nie benutzt.

Wie ich Projekte anlege usw. habe ich schon selbst herausgefunden, aber wie integriere ich jetzt am besten die Dateien, die ich in mehreren Ordnern auf meiner Festplatte liegen habe?

Ich habe es mit "importieren" ausprobiert, beim ausführen bekomme ich aber immer die Fehlermeldung "errors exist in required projects". Manuell kann ich die Dateien aber ohne Probleme kompilieren und ausführen.

Hat jemand eine Dau-sichere Anleitung, wie ich meine Beispieldateien auf der Festplatte mit eclipse anschauen und nutzen kann?
Danke.

_L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst._


----------



## Gast (2. Aug 2005)

Wenn du nur anschauen willst, dann mit "open file", willst du diese Dateien im Projekt "nutzen", dann solltest du sie im entsprechenden Ordner haben (src).


----------



## 8ull23y3 (3. Aug 2005)

Haben die Beispiele ganz zufällig eigene Packages?
Steh oben im Code etwas wie

```
package blabla;
```


----------



## Unwissende (3. Aug 2005)

8ull23y3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Haben die Beispiele ganz zufällig eigene Packages?
> Steh oben im Code etwas wie
> 
> ```
> ...



Nein, die sind leider nicht speziell für Eclipse.

Ich hab jetzt aber rausgefunden, wie man das am besten macht: ich hatte schon vorher Versucht ein Project mit dem entsprechenden Ordner anzulegen. Das scheiterte aber daran, dass ich in via "Browse" direkt ausgewählt hatte.
Wenn man den Namen aber direkt eingibt und er dem Ordnernamen entspricht, hat man die Dateien in Eclipse.
Irgendwie ein bisschen umständlich...


----------

